# Gps sweet seat



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought one off of Greg at the Redding shoot this year. For the long waits and wanting to take a rest, the best money I spent out there(well...other than Cattleman's prime rib!!). I use it for all my shoots now.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I bought one last year after seeing my first one at Yankton lasty year. I think it just "might" be a little over priced, but you don't think of that when your back is killing you you're backed up waiting to shoot. Definitely well thought out, and the quality is there. My only suggestion to you is that if you buy one, buy the tall one.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely worth every penny!!! They are built like a tank yet very light weight. The umbrella always comes in handy when shooting in direct sun-light! 

And the cooler will hold a six pack of soda or water or whatever you choose and will keep them cold for quite a while. 

It is definitely the last shooting chair you will ever have to buy!! And Greg is a great guy and great to deal with!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Worth every penny. Get the backpack straps too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok...I need some pics or a link. I have no idea what this chair looks like :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Never mind....I found it. :darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Where do you guys buy from?


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

please post the link!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Google is your friend :wink:

http://gpssweetseat.com/


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

http://mmarchery.webs.com/photos/Prostaff/circle c in field w earl.jpg


mine I also got the umbrella holder


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

For those interested and going to outdoor nationals, Greg is supposed to be there, and we told him to bring plenty along.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Where do you guys buy from?



Lancaster has them. I got mine from them at the Gold cup.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I checked their web site and they don't list them.
Any idea where else they can be bought and the price?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*When I went down to Australia in 2006 for the WFA, SPOT and the DINGO advised bringing some type of shooters chair/backpack combo.

I went to DICKS Sporting Goods and they had this Field & Stream backpack chair with a wonderful pack underneath the chair for drinks snacks, raingear....you name it.....it ran around $25.00. It was my life-saver as we had to hiked out almost a mile to each shooting range every day., shoot it, and then hike back in. It was very comfortable on my back too.

The only drawback is the frame is light weight....sooooo (hummmmmm.....how do I say this delicately?)...... any super "wide-loads" need to check out it's max. weight restrictions.....

It fit in my SKB Roller BowCase with my bow and all of my shoes *

.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

You guys are all kidding RIGHT ?

How do you carry this thing forward on a staggard 4 position walk up where all shooters can shoot ---on a hillside/or stairsteps/or????

The idea of a well made range is that you shoot and move forward ----I've never been able to shoot while holding a chair/and an unbrella while standing on the cooler/on the stairs of a hillside---or no stairs------but my quiver works very good-----

Or am I on the wrong forum----is this FIELD archery ----or???

Good shoot'n


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> You guys are all kidding RIGHT ?
> 
> How do you carry this thing forward on a staggard 4 position walk up where all shooters can shoot ---on a hillside/or stairsteps/or????
> 
> ...


I was kind of thinking the same thing.....

Most of the ranges I have been on have a bench or log to sit on at every target.....

I keep a giant Deer Park or Gatorade in my extra release bag .....it's wider then drink holders :wink:

Other snacks go in my pockets....that's why god had someone invent cargo shorts


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

carlosii said:


> I checked their web site and they don't list them.
> Any idea where else they can be bought and the price?


Just email Greg he will hook you up.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

You guys have "waits" at field shoots? Never seen that but we have few field shooters here.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Personally I carry a chair during shoots as I have 2 bum wheels and cant be on my feel long. But I don't have the whole quiver incorporated into it thing going on .. The sweet seat is a heavy duty product and works slick, But i did hear a little Bi$chin about folks having to belly up to the line set up the chair shoot their arrows fold it up and attempt not to disturb the archers on the line while they were going to and from shooting. 
I gave it lots of thought and almost bought one but decided on just using my little folder chair that I can throw off to the side then grab it and go. Plus I like my quiver


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I still want to use my Quiver , just looking for a chair for waits 

THanks for your imput 


BRuce


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

not sure if you have seen these i have two of them also .. Pretty handy

http://www.sportseat.com/


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Indianbullet said:


> not sure if you have seen these i have two of them also .. Pretty handy
> 
> http://www.sportseat.com/


One for each cheek :chortle:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> One for each cheek :chortle:


lmaoo I walked into that one,, guess you could use it that way if ya got that much back :mg:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Just email Greg he will hook you up.


Tried that and the email came back as undeliverable. Confusing.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Listen ya'll........................

I'm 6'6' 320+ and lazy and have 0.0 cardio.....this seat is a gift from above!!!!!

It's easy to carry (get the back pack straps for those mornings where you start on target 18)

I've used mine in Reddign twice, Yankton, The Hillbilly and Darrington. 

They are built for the *BIG MAN* but easy to use by even the smallest woman.

WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!!


----------

